# Draxxin Dosage and administration



## Mercys_Edge_Farm (Apr 13, 2016)

What is the dosage for Draxxin for a Nigerian Dwarf Goat? Also, how do you administer the drug?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1cc per 100 lbs. SQ.


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm (Apr 13, 2016)

*Thanks for the info.*

Can you use Draxxin for pregnant does?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm (Apr 13, 2016)

*One more Draxxin?*

On the bottle it says to give to cattle sub q in the neck and a pigs also. Does it have to go sub q in a goats neck? Or can it go somewhere else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can go SQ anywhere but I do all my SQ shots where the neck meets into the body.


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm (Apr 13, 2016)

*Draxxin ?*

I administered the Draxxin to my goats two days ago and they are still coughing and congested. How long does it usually take to work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should give 2 shots, 7 days apart for a 14 day coverage. It may take a while.


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm (Apr 13, 2016)

Great thanks.


----------



## Kayceepaige (11 mo ago)

When giving draxxin to a nanny Boer how long do you have to take the baby off the mom for milk withdrawal or do you have to take him off at all?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Kayceepaige you do not need to pull kids. 😉 remember draxxin needs a booster shot 7 days after the first. If the goat is not doing better 24 to 48 hours after the first shot..a secondary antibiotic will be needed between the two Draxxin shots.

welcome to the goat spot. Go to introduction page and let us get to know you. 

Best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

